# It was'nt me



## Samson#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not sure how to enter this photo into the March competition. I came home from work today to find this for the very 1st time since I got Samson on 24th January so I was quite surprised. I guess there's a lot more trouble to expect from this wee monster,lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The entry deadline for the March Photo Contest was Sunday, 3/22.

You can cast your Votes for your favorites in this thread-










March Voting Poll


It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, “I Didn't Do It”. It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'. This poll will close on Sunday, March 29th A...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness that's a cute pic. If the contest was still open then you would simply open the thread and post your picture into it. Right now members are voting for their favorite I Didn't Do It photo. The winner will choose the theme for April so keep your eyes open for that thread and please be sure to vote for your favs.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I think you would've won if the pic had made it in on time. Although, he honestly doesn't even look sorry.


----------

